# May I shoot you ?



## surapon (May 30, 2014)

Ha, Ha, Ha.

PixBoomBa - Shooting Strangers

Enjoy
Surapon


----------



## surapon (May 30, 2014)

Funny Photographer Accident!


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (May 30, 2014)

Here in Brazil we never say "shoot you". ??? We say: 
"I can take your picture?" 
It seems much safer for their physical integrity. :


----------



## surapon (May 30, 2014)

ajfotofilmagem said:


> Here in Brazil we never say "shoot you". ??? We say:
> "I can take your picture?"
> It seems much safer for their physical integrity. :



Thanksssss, Dear My Teacher, Mr. ajfotofilmagem.
Ha, Ha, Ha.
Surapon


----------



## Click (May 30, 2014)

LOL! Thanks for the good laugh! ;D


----------



## surapon (May 30, 2014)

Click said:


> LOL! Thanks for the good laugh! ;D



You are welcome, Sir, Dear Click.
Please share the Funny Youtube that you like for us to see and laugh too.
Have a great weekend.
Surapon


----------



## Jim Saunders (May 31, 2014)

That first one was a little bit of Monty Python and a litle bit of Kids In The Hall 

Jim


----------



## Roo (May 31, 2014)

It seems to me that If you're going to use the line "May I shoot you?' you should be wearing body armour ;D

Thanks for sharing Surapon!


----------



## surapon (May 31, 2014)

Jim Saunders said:


> That first one was a little bit of Monty Python and a litle bit of Kids In The Hall
> 
> Jim




Thanks, Dear Jim , my friend.
Surapon


----------



## surapon (May 31, 2014)

Roo said:


> It seems to me that If you're going to use the line "May I shoot you?' you should be wearing body armour ;D
> 
> Thanks for sharing Surapon!




Ha, Ha, Ha, Dear Roo---------No body armour, Because , I am the invisibleman----Ha, Ha, Ha.
You are welcome, Sir.
Please share your funny Youtube with us too= make all our friends laugh and have a happy feeling.
Surapon


----------



## yorgasor (Jun 4, 2014)

I tried this last month in Boulder, CO. At least he didn't pull a gun on me, but he certainly showed his displeasure:



Smile for the Camera by yorgasor, on Flickr

I was a good 50 yards away, shooting with a 300mm. I was hoping they wouldn't notice.


----------



## Hjalmarg1 (Jun 4, 2014)

surapon said:


> Ha, Ha, Ha.
> 
> PixBoomBa - Shooting Strangers
> 
> ...



*"PHOTOGRAPHERS ARE VIOLENT PEOPLE. FIRST, THEY FRAME YOU, THEN THEY SHOOT YOU, THEN THEY HANG YOU ON THE WALL"*


----------



## jannatul18 (Jun 4, 2014)

What if someone suddenly come and say I want to shoot you!!! Very scary ha!


----------

